# [APP][2.2+]CM Backup - Free cloud backup,contacts,SMS [ 2014/5/16 ]



## cmbackup (May 17, 2014)

CM Backup is born to backup for your mobile, with one-tap design, it helps you prevent the loss of mobile data and can also transfer the information to your new phone easily.

Scan,backup and restore in a super speed,just enjoy the safe and quick backup experience!

*Google Play Store Link: Download Now*

*Laest version :* 1.0.17 ( May 15, 2014 )

*What's New :*

1-Optimized user experience 
2-Changed the switching way of backup and restore page

*Featured:*

1- Cloud backup
Cloud backup your contacts (including image, birthday, address and other related information), SMS,MMS and dial logs to ensure the safety of your data.

2- Free to choose backup items
Before contacts or messages backup, you are free to select any specific items for it. Also applicable for restore.

3- Backup updates
Backup your updates only and filter backed up files.

4- Support multi-accounts to login
Currently support login with Facebook,Google+,Twitter accounts.

5- Others
Quick scan of backup items, one-tap backup and restore, backup details quick look


----------

